# Our palomino stud WM Custom Made Duffys Cowboy



## MBhorses (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is my 3 yrs palomino stud. He is in AMHA mag on page 31 I think he is the one trying to get grass under trailer LOL

The photos are straight from pasture. WOW if he was work he would be great looking fellow I put him on diet because he was FAT LOL.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 16, 2012)

What a handsome man- I love his head.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## K Sera (Apr 16, 2012)

He is nice! I like his head too! I love the last pic of him going after the dog .... haha Mine love to lure the dogs in for a little rub then turn on them and chase them around...it's so fun to watch them play. I don't know if you guy was playing or not!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

K Sera said:


> He is nice! I like his head too! I love the last pic of him going after the dog .... haha	Mine love to lure the dogs in for a little rub then turn on them and chase them around...it's so fun to watch them play. I don't know if you guy was playing or not!!!!


yes the dog runs with both studs along the fence line. the horses tries to get dog to run and the dog tries to get horse to run lol


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

horse and dog running


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2012)

He sure is having fun chasing the dog! LOL


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

REO said:


> He sure is having fun chasing the dog! LOL


YES Elvis my black pinto stud does the same thing the the dog LOL


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

REO said:


> He sure is having fun chasing the dog! LOL


ELVIS in his winter a few years ago


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 17, 2012)

_He is pretty_


----------

